# Anybody got a 50mm or larger scope?



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you have and would you suggest a scope of 50mm or larger? Sunshade needed for daytime hunting? Good light transmition i assume... Any help is much appreciated


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A good 50mm scope will transmit more light than your eyes can use in all but night hunting situations. Buy a quality 40, with a sunshade if yu are shooting in bright light. You'll still have plenty of "field of view" and light to see clearly(more than enough if you are 55+ most likely) and it's a bit less bulky than a 50 and costs less so you can upgrade.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Good call! Im 20yrs with a slight astigmatism so i think a 50mm may be overkill haha. Thanks for the input!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to help. A "fully multi-coated"(look for those words) will do you right. As I understand it multi-coated means they do one surface on the lenses, fully multi-coated means both sides of ALL lenses.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Well u sure as heck did. So Does that help with a clearer sight picture or something?


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

BTW, how do i add photos? I just got mh .204 finished and wanna share it lol. Im on my phone and cant quite fugure it out..


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

sagebrush said:


> BTW, how do i add photos? I just got mh .204 finished and wanna share it lol. Im on my phone and cant quite fugure it out..


Just look on the page that you posted this on and you'll get all the instructions you'll need!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The better line of scopes actually state their light gathering abilities as a percent. The better scopes start in the low 90% and go up to about 97%. Objective size isnt going to make that much of a difference IMO. Look at the field of view at 1000 yards and you can see that the better scopes offer a wider view at a further range. There is a trade-off between field of view and power though. So to get one that sort of does it all go for a lower power say around 4 to 16 etc.. than 8 to 32 etcc . The higher power naturally shows less field of view and because of the limited lower power settings compared to other scopes--it then becomes harder to locate your target and to follow it if its moving. Like Don said make sure of multi coatings etc. Lastly if you have a small sum of money , yet want a quality scope--save up till you KNOW you have enough money, and are getting good field of view, coatings, reputation, etc.., Also IMO its important to get a scope that has turrets that can be set to your zero once you are zeroed (helps with setting scope for point of aim at long shots without holdover). And try for side focus (range/parallax adjustment ) and the rear focus where your eye is helps tremendously. Hope I didnt muddy the water for you, just trying to be as informative as I can.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Antlerz22 thank you for the input. No water dirtied here. I have a bsa contender with the turrets and side focus so i fully agree with the features there. Alot of great info. Thanks again!


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Stonegod- i have a samsung galaxy sII. No tapatalk app though..how do you like it/get it?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

SG is on an iPhone and has no gun....... he is no help to you. LOL


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I had a 3x9x50 Simmons scope on my Browning 270 A-bolt for a while and loved it. Sold the rifle back to my brother. Bought a 3x9x40 for my new 30-06 and used it for a while, but missed my larger scope. I bought a 3x9x50 Burris Fullfield E1 to put on my 30-06 instead and I'm really loving it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> SG is on an iPhone and has no gun....... he is no help to you. LOL


LOFL


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a 30mm tube 4-16x50 milliet trs-1 and it gathers alot of light for night hunting with a light and gives me lots of view day or night. Also noticed the sun shade dose seem to help when night hunting not sure why though


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, well im going to try to find the app n see what happens.


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Beets- not sure why that would help for night either, maybe gathering more light from the point of aim instead of the whole woods? Ha no clue but i appreciate the input


----------



## Beets (Feb 7, 2012)

sagebrush said:


> Beets- not sure why that would help for night either, maybe gathering more light from the point of aim instead of the whole woods? Ha no clue but i appreciate the input


Well I think it may help reduce the glad off the barrel possibly. My buddy had to take the front sight off his rifle because the kill light was reflecting badly of of it and blinding the view though the scope


----------



## sagebrush (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh wow..never woulda thought that would have any affect! Thats what i get for thinking i guess! Lol


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have read that the sunshade is so there is reflection on the objective lens that will give away your position to another person ie, sniper/target. I have one for my long range rifle and do not use it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It can certainly do that and may have been the reason for their invention, but the primary reason for normal, day to day shooters is to keep the suns direct light from causing glare off of the objective lens.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

8x56 lisenfeld.


----------

